# Squirrelmail works fine, but can't change password.



## xwwu (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear Friends:

Until now squirrelmail (FreeBSD9.2, PHP 5.5, MySQL) works fine for send or receive email. But just change password no good. The error message is quite simple:


```
Could not make database connection
```

Why just change_sqlpass can't connect MySQL?


----------



## tingo (Oct 12, 2013)

Hard to tell with so little information.
Did you install squirrelmail from a port mail/squirrelmail?
Did you use the default option values, or did you change any of them?


----------



## xwwu (Oct 13, 2013)

tingo said:
			
		

> Hard to tell with so little information.
> Did you install squirrelmail from a port mail/squirrelmail?
> Did you use the default option values, or did you change any of them?



Thanks!

Installed from /usr/ports/mail/squirrelamil.
No any change regarding any default option.


----------



## tingo (Oct 18, 2013)

Did you follow the instructions shown after installation of the port?


----------



## xwwu (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, I did.


----------

